# Need mms help with koodo and my s7...



## johnspack (Jan 22, 2019)

Here's the picture....  I can use wifi to connect to internet...  I can use mobile data to connect to internet.  All apn settings are correct and I verified with a 2hr long phone call to koodo support.
I can send and receive messages.  But if I get messages with an mms pic,  I can't dl them.  I have turned off wifi to force 4g,  and still nothing.  I phoned koodo and spent like 2hrs with them stepping
me through crap,  and it still didn't work.  It's a US snapdragon model,  verizon...  it's working perfect on my koodo network up here,  except for this.  Even koodo can't tell me why...  any theories?


----------



## flmatter (Jan 22, 2019)

This?  maybe?  Sounds like a setting under messaging needs turned on or off. 
Or this?  probably the same article.....


----------



## johnspack (Jan 22, 2019)

Still fighting with it, some texts work now... Was on the phone with koodo for 2 hours.... Darn high tech shit.

I think koodo has an insane low limit for pics...  the one I have now is only 620k but refuses to dl.
One just previous to it was smaller and it shows.  How cheap is this network?  I pay per GB,  so why
would they be cheap?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 26, 2019)

This 3rd party site fixed my issues.  Koodo does not have this info.   APN type must be changed from:  default  to:  default,mms
For those having issues with mms pictures,  follow this guide to the letter:
https://apn-canada.gishan.net/en/apn/koodo
The 2nd should not be needed.  This should start to work even when connected to wifi.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 26, 2019)

johnspack said:


> This 3rd party site fixed my issues.  Koodo does not have this info.   APN type must be changed from:  default  to:  default,mms
> For those having issues with mms pictures,  follow this guide to the letter:
> https://apn-canada.gishan.net/en/apn/koodo
> The 2nd should not be needed.  This should start to work even when connected to wifi.



That's the same site I used for Vidéotron and they are mostly right so go with it.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 27, 2019)

It totally works...  all my pics come through now,  even with wifi enabled.
Oh and I believe it's the APN type : default,  changed to default,mms...   that's it....


----------

